# sage barista express - work flow - process



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have had my Sage for just under a week now , and very pleased with it

My work flow

1) I put the cup under the group - without the portafilter loaded and run a single shot through to warm up the screen / machine

2) then i run coffee, usually very good and runs ok and the gauge shows correctly

3) I run another single shot through without the portafilter loaded , to give a clean of the screen etc

So for every shot/double shot of coffee - i run three times

is this over the top and unnecessary ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

No, that's pretty normal.


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

That's also the same process that I follow.


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

Yup I do that too, good hygiene practice


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

excellent , thanks for confirming that for me

i also now have added a backflow of just water , which i do every couple/three days , depending on the usage or if i wont be using for a few days

I add the small black disk into the portafilter and manually run some water through , so just push the single shot , so its not measured then wait a while and stop that manually clean out and repeat that again

I'm waiting for the clean me light to come on and then run the tablet process through


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

i ran the tablet clean anyway - as a couple of the "pucks" stuck to the group head with the filter tray.

Not used since , as that was on Saturday , and been away since

so we shall see how it goes this weekend

I also now have some descale , tablets and filters for the machine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

etaf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my Sage for just under a week now , and very pleased with it
> 
> ...


Surely it is just as important to warm up the pf? If you are unhappy with the temp of the group and shower screen then the pf will be just the same


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

good point , yep I heat that up as well, but must admit not always - thanks


----------

